# Palcohol



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Schumer calls on FDA to make sure 'scary' powdered alcohol never hits store shelves | Fox News

So Schumer wants the FDA to prevent the Lipsmark company from marketing the powdered alcohol they developed. The senator is concerned that people will snort it, sneak it into someone's food and all sorts of "scary" things.

Alcohol is legal. So what if it is a powder. The govmint just trying to save us from ourselves .... again.

What do you all think?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

damn, next thing you know, they will make cocain illegal.
Stupid governement puppet wanting an issue to stand up against, to get his name more recognition.
I think all drugs are bad, and should be burned. Bring me yours, and I will burn them.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know if they are right or not but that should be our decision.
I sure do wish the government would stop telling me what is good for me.
Tell me what size coke to have with my pizza? Gezzzz 

We should be telling the goverment what's good for them


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't see it being a problem.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

It is all a bunch of bullshit!! Just like back in 01. The FDA and their infinite wisdom decided to ban ephedrine because a few football players died on the field. They also overheated themselves and took more than they were supposed to. After several years,ephedrine was made legal again but now law abiding citizens have to show their ID because certain pieces of sgit are using it to make drugs!!!

The US government is nothing but a great big watch dog that makes money from it's citizens...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> My favorite line ever is...A people should not fear its government... a government should fear its people. How do you say that in Latin?...thats a tattoo will get. Ne timeas a facie ejus imperium, imperium a populo suo


excellent.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

The problem is, the powdered alcohol hasn't been tested for long term damage. The inventor himself said he snorted it and was drunk within a minute. That's fine, but then it will get to be there is no alcohol on his breath if he is stopped when driving under the influence of this stuff having snorted it. This will then lead to various drunk driving offenses being thrown out as there was no alcohol on the drivers breath, which would lead to issues when suing people for damages etc.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have heard, and tried to forget, about a new thing happening in "the war zone of Albquuerque NM", people soaking tampons or teabags in vodka, then inserting them in their rectum, and vagina, to get a very fast drunk.
I dont know how the hell we can as humans can come up with the things we do, but we will always manage to screw something up, while trying to make it better.
Remember when Chris Rock said "that if motherfer's found out you could get buzzed by sucking lima beans thrrou a baby nipple" or some crazy saying.
It is a moot point, powdered alcohol, pure grain alcohol, I.V. alcohol, I have even heard of vaporizing alcohol.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I wonder if the product works as advertised? Like all things in America, we should have the choice to consume or not to consume regardless of implied danger. Hell, you can buy powedered aspirin, crush up pain meds into powder, etc, and that's not banned. And to use the argument that you could introduce it into someones food and shit...come one man. Why would you bother with alcohol? If you're really after drugging someone, there are far more potent things than alcohol. Lame argument.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Why waste the time banning it when it will fail just from practical application? I mean, if you are supposed to snort the stuff, wouldn't you get the lime slices stuck in your nose?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have heard of people giving themselves vodka enemas in order to get high. I can hear it now, a cop tells a judge he arrested a driver because they were driving erratically and they smelled booze on their butt. 

As for "Chucky Boy" Schumer, if you look up "sleazy politician" in the dictionary, you will see his picture there. Don't ever get between him and a TV camera. You will end up face down with his show prints going up your back.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I think we are all big people, we don't him or the government to tell us what we can and cannot drink. Sure there may be some abuses with it in the beginning but I think it will all come out in the wash.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

I think it is a horrible idea to sell this crap. Like what nephilim said, they can't detect it on breath. That by itself should prevent it from being sold


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Deebo said:


> damn, next thing you know, they will make cocain illegal.
> Stupid governement puppet wanting an issue to stand up against, to get his name more recognition.
> I think all drugs are bad, and should be burned. Bring me yours, and I will burn them.


 If your going to roll it up 1st I'll join you


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

If you stick a nozzle up your ass and pour in your liquid booze, you beat the 1st pass through the liver and will be drunker. and you wont puke it up, but i dont see many guys doing this. The same applys to snortin powdered booze, i dont think many people will do that .


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are adrift in the ocean you can use a salt water enema to keep yourself hydrated. You can't drink sea water but you can use it to stay alive through rectal flooding. Most of the water you drink doesn't get absorbed until it gets to the large intestine so there is no difference in absorption.

As for the alcohol - it doesn't matter how you consume it - the body breaks it down in the same way and it will be detectable with a Breathalyzer or blood test.

What I want to know is is the palcohol just alcohol with the H2O extracted? (C2H4) or more correctly (CH3CH)
If it is then you could burn it or add an oxidizer and make an explosive or maybe rocket fuel?? 

I want to buy some just to play with; let's see... nitric acid, sulfuric acid, powdered alcohol... Hmmmm No I should start with potassium chlorate and powdered alcohol or maybe just some potassium or ammonium nitrate and powdered alcohol..... (mind is churning the what ifs)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Whole new meaning to plop, plop fizz, fizz.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Who cares its another product. Legalize weed while you are at it. Whether its a liquid form or powder same stuff. There are alchohols in powder form like Xyletol and methenol in tons of stuff.

Who cares its alcohol. Let people decide and make sure any health warnings that are on alchohol are on the thing. Are people unable to sniff alcohol fumes? 

Is sniffing tobacco illegal?

There are lots of bad legal drugs. Are they banning powedered caffiene? No.

Leave the company alone. At worst this will lower transportation costs of alchohol in some cases. It will hopefully result in less volume for storing etc...

Just leave them alone and let them do business. This is not the age of prohibition. Legalize and regulate. You have concerns fine. Get the surgeon general to put that on the package.

Leave the ALONE!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

What he said ^^^^^^^^


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I wonder if, since God gave us free will, the right to choose is a natural (inherent, protected under the ninth amendment) right?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I wish they would legalize it, and then I could market my Bug Out Beer to all of y'all.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You would have to get a liquor license to sell it.......


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> In the end...no pun intended...I have to really question the intelligence of anyone telling me to stick anything in my ass and also question their motives...are you trying to convert me?...ain't happening.


no. no, and no. stick with drinkin it, please. I was just puttin out the info. And if your suggestin anything dont even go there my pal.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

old sf guy, stop eyeing the ol ladys feminin hygene bag , i know you guys will try anything once, but do not try this at home, it could kill you. without the 1st pass, the blood alcohol content gets much higher than plain ol drinkin, and alchohol is absorbed by any mucus membrane, its not like trying to hydrate with an enema bag.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oldmurph58 said:


> old sf guy, stop eyeing the ol ladys feminin hygene bag , i know you guys will try anything once, but do not try this at home, it could kill you. without the 1st pass, the blood alcohol content gets much higher than plain ol drinkin, and alchohol is absorbed by any mucus membrane, its not like trying to hydrate with an enema bag.


Maybe it is me being being an idiot, but why would anyone put anything in through the out door when you can just drink it?!? That is just nasty!


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> But an old EMT buddy said that 5 ml of alcohol injected straight into an IV of ringers lactate will get you drunk very quick...to much and you will die. Don;t try it...pay for the shot, and drink it, don;t shove it up your ass.


Ya but if someone is stupid enough to try shoving up their @$$ do we really need them?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I dont drink anymore but when I did I never wanted a buzz bad enough to shove it up [email protected]$$. Thats F'ed up, just sayin.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Somewhere at sometime someone said, "hmmm...wonder what snorting these baths salts will do..." Now thanks to this thread there are probably folks soaking down the Tampax readying for a wild night....Hey...is that where the saying ...Drunk off my ass came from? or get your drunk ass out of here....or his dumb ass is drunk again....Just thinking out loud is all.


Thanks a lot. That one post basically ruined half my vocabulary. Damn near 50 of life shot to hell in a few seconds on this site...


----------

